# My First Saltwater Tank.



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Jonno's Saltwater Journal​


Hi, and Welcome to My First Journal and Saltwater tank.

Recently I have been talking in the forums about getting a saltwater tank and now I have a full time job I now can finance it.

So i am writing this Journal to record my events and also so people and myself can learn from it.

Please don't hesitate post seeing feedback is most welcome. Right enough of me talking lets begin


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

1st May 2006

Been down the local Marine Fish Shop called Plymouth Marines & Has taken a big chunk out of my Bank Account I Have ordered a Rena Panorama:

http://www.theaquariumshop.co.uk/images/aq...parorama120.jpg

This tank looks amazing with its curved class and Down the shop they had a reef set-up and it looked amazing its about 55Gals(UK) so its plenty big enough with this you get a Rena Canister Filter, Cabinet, Lights, Heater, Hood. I got a really good deal on it so I'm Pretty Happy.

I have also ordered a Red Sea's PRIZM SKIMMER:

http://www.aquatics-warehouse.co.uk/acatal...KIMMER__69.html

So I should be getting all of these goodies on Friday so its going to be like Christmas for me When I get Home, hehehehe.

While out at Plymouth Marines I Picked My Self Up Some Marine Salt, Hydrometer, Test Kit and Some Coral Gravel(in the picture there are only 2 small bags but there is a huge sack that is to heavy to lift upstairs at the mo).










So this is all for today can't wait for Friday when i get the tank and that is when i will most likely have my next update.

Thanks for reading.

- Jonno


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

5th May 2006

The tank and bits have arrived. Good news they the protein skimmer i did order didn't come in so they gave me the next model up which has lots of extras for the same price so i saved £70.

I have been busy building the flatpacked stand and i thought they where ment to be easy  

I'm going to be washing the gravel and tommorw going down to get the ro water to fill it up so thats going to take awhile to fill seeing the tank is 60gals(UK).

I personally think the tank looks great and will look even better when its all running.

Thanks for reading this Update, next update will be very soon.

P.S Don't laught at how small my t.v is


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

Really nice tank. Can't wait to see what it looks like with all the fish and things in it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome tank and glad to hear your finally starting up a saltwater tank!

That tank you bought is the one i've had my eye on for some time!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how are you gonna open that door? haha, fantastic tank btw.. i have the smaller one, 46gallons (us) your gonna be real happy when there are fish swimming around in it. have you picked out a fish list yet?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

no not yet but i have filled it up took me alot of trips to get all the ro water i was thinking of some easy fish to begin with clown fish but not 100% sure yet going to post some more picutres of it with the water and everything in.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

7th May 2006

Hi, okay well the tank is coming on quite nicely I spent all day yesterday filling it, it took me 3 trips to the LFS carrying 5 canisters at a time to fill the tank up with RO water, also I was surprised how much salt I put in to get it to the right level.

I have installing all equipment and is all working great also purchased a new power head to help with water movement.

I have cut out some of the hood to allow the skimmer to fit I just used a jigsaw to do this and it looks pretty tidy IMO. I added some bio mature to help the tank mature so I just have to play the waiting game now till I can add some fish into it.

When I start adding coral in I’m going to purchase some new lighting but the lighting on the tank at the mo will do till then.

Well that’s it for this update enjoy the pictures and I will post another update soon.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

22th May 2006

Havn't Done a update for a while so here it goes. 

Not much of the tank as changed but i have been using bio-mature for 2 weeks now and i think the tank cycle is near the end. I have had my Ammonia spike and nitrite is nrly down to 0ppm. So at the weekend i will see how the levals are maybe buy some lr. I have also had a lot of Alage growth in the tank and bought 2 new powerheads so i know have 3 maxijets in there.

Test Results below:

PH:7.9
Ammonia:0.25
Nitrite:0.50ppm
Nitrate:10ppm
Salt:1.024

I will try to get some pictures when i get home but like i said not much has changed


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Can't wait to see it when it's finished! Keep us updated!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

3rd June 2006​

Hi, It’s been a little while since I have done an update and a lot has changed in the tank. The Cycling is finished in the tank it took about 3weeks to do so using bio-mature.

Last weekend I bought about 20kg of live rock to add to the tank, which cost about £250. I tested the water levels and this gave me a small ammonia spike but it dropped within the same day.

So Today I bought about 10kg of Live Rock which cost about £120, also bought 6 Turbo Snails which I’m hoping to keep the algae down in the tank.

All water levels seem to be fine with results below, I have also ordered 2 Maroon Clownfish which should come in next weekend.

PH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 10ppm
Salinity: 1.024

You also might have noticed, I have added a background on the tank which makes it look ton’s better. The Live Rock that I added is Cured Figi Rock and has lots of things grown on it I have also seen a small maybe 1inch Feather duster living on 1 bit of live rock. I also have to arrange the rock a bit better so thats my next Job!

Thanks for reading this update hope to have one by next week when I add the first fish in. Enjoy the pictures below. All Comments are Welcome !


----------



## Womby (May 27, 2006)

Nice Tabk and a good start the back groung does look a lot better

it may be just me but the first pic on the 7th of may the tank looks uneven as you can see one whole brace and only half the other??

can anyone else see that


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It is definatly coming along niecly! Beautiful bow tank setup BTW, i dont reckon seeing those kind of designs here. Cool!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Womby said:


> Nice Tabk and a good start the back groung does look a lot better
> 
> it may be just me but the first pic on the 7th of may the tank looks uneven as you can see one whole brace and only half the other??
> 
> can anyone else see that


Yea it does look like that, but i can sure you that it isn't.

Thanks for you kind comments.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

13th June 2006

Well, here is a small update; I had some Vouchers for my birthday so have got some stuff for my tank. So today I went down the fish shop and purchased a cleaning crew.

I purchased 6 turbo snails, 4 cleaning shrimp, 5 red-legged hermit crabs that I might buy some more later. Everything seems to be growing in the tank including the algae.

Water levels are fine:

PH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 10ppm
Salt: 1.024

Few pictures below of the shrimps and hermits.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

AWESOME!

looks like your ding a wonderful job with your first salt water tank!
looks great! more pictures!!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

25th June 2006

Well I haven’t done a Update for awhile so I some new things have gone on in the tank. I will first begin with my water levels.

PH: 8.0
Nitrite: 0ppm
Ammonia:0
Nitrate:10ppm
SG: 1.024

Last weekend I Purchased 2 Maroon Clownfish I made sure in the shop that there fins where fine and they all looked well, which they did. So the Guy bagged them up and I began my 10 mintue trip home. I finally got home and started to float the bag in the tank, then I noticed the smaller 1 of the two had some ripped fins which was pretty bad, so I’m guessing the bigger one was getting a bit aggressive with it in the bag.
So now they have been in there a week and are starting to settle down, the fish with the bad fins has grown most of it back and is starting to look great, I did try to get some pictures but they never stop moving so the one below will have to do. 

Everything else in the tank is fine I have also added a UV Steriliser.











(action shot , i had to feed them to get them to swim about)









(mr shrimp)









(the tank)


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

27th June 2006

Only a Small Update today; I recieved my Light unit that I'm very pleased with and it matches the tank style very good with its modern look. You might of noticed that I have moved the rock around I have done this because:

A: Is to put it in a better position so no food & dirt gets under it.
B: I'm going to buy some more live rock this weekend and going to pile it up in the left & right hand corner of the tank and leave a swimming space in the tank, so I'am getting it ready for the live rock I'm puchasing on Friday or Saturday.

Some Pictures below of the new layout & light unit.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice job so far. since it seems this is going to be a Reef tank you do NOT want a UV sterilizer running. It will kill many live organisims that the Reef Animals thrive on. UV's are great for Fish only tanks and ok for occasional use on a reef when needed to correct an issue but not good to run on a reef full time.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> Nice job so far. since it seems this is going to be a Reef tank you do NOT want a UV sterilizer running. It will kill many live organisims that the Reef Animals thrive on. UV's are great for Fish only tanks and ok for occasional use on a reef when needed to correct an issue but not good to run on a reef full time.


That comment just helped me out too with my new soonn-to-be reef tank

Also, to Jonno, is that 2 powerheads you have? One on the left and one on the right?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I have 2 Powerheads in the tank the ones you can see on the left & right. Also the filter outlet has a high water movement thing on it , so thats just as powerful as a powerhead so i have 3 in there really. 

I am going to take the uv out and add it on to my quarantine tank when i set that up.

I do have 1 more question I bought my Overtank from a friend , I was wondering now i don't have a hood on there I don't want the room to have loads of moisture in the room, and the water to evapourate twice as quick. Is there anyway I can make a Clear hood out of PVC or something else ? to stop it evapourating so quickly.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

coming along nicely jonno!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Coming along see having issues on how you want to aquascape i have that too! lol Try some Tonga branch LR or something


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Coming along see having issues on how you want to aquascape i have that too! lol Try some Tonga branch LR or something


I will keep an eye out for it, but i never have seen it down here before, I'm very fussy when it comes to the layout of the tank so no doubt i will be moving it again, hehehe :smile:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

2nd July 2006

:::: UPDATE ::::

Well I have been a busy chap today, I have taken some of my bristlenose babies in , about 30 I think and Had some store credit to spend (rubs hands together)

So I thought now I have my lighting in place I thought I would start off with some easy corals so I purchased 1 mushroom and the Guy who owns the shop gave me a small polyp and a bit of sea weed for free so I was very pleased for that.

The corals have been in the tank for a few hours and are starting to open out.

I also purchased some more live rock last Friday before I added the coral. Had 1 bit which had loads of “sailors eyeballs” on it which looked very nice. As you can see the picture below.

Water Levels are fine:

PH: 8.1
Ammonia: 0	
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 8ppm
SG: 1.024

I went a bit picture mad this week so bare with me , hehehehe


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

6th Aug 2006

:: TANK UPDATE ::​
Well I have had a pretty unlucky week this week with my tank. Last week my tang caught white spot, then that night the filter leaked so I had to buy a new one luckily I bought a new one then my clownfish jumped out the water and died. So not a good week at all.

But touch wood I have seen to get passed this little prop and everything in the tank seems to be doing well (especially the plants / corals) The tang is looking a lot better and isn’t so shy anymore which is a good sign. My other Maroon Clownfish has seems to have bonded with the tang and are now best of buds. I also purchased some new stuff in the tank last weekend but never got around to posting about it , I purchased a Blue starfish and a yellow toadstool which seem to be doing extremely well. 

After the incident with the filter I have upgraded and gone with a fluval 450 which is an excellent filter I have also been running my UV sterilizer for the last week and everything in the tank is looking a lot better.

Water / salt levels are fine and I hope they stay that way because I don’t want anymore problems , to add to my terrible week. So if I decide to start a new tank up can please someone shot me lol. 

Thanks for reading this update and would love to hear some comments

Enjoy the pictures below:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow! you got alot of things since the last update! This makes me want a reef tank! (darn money restrictions...)

Anyway, great job so far. Everything looks good, except that you need a lid, or you will have more "jumpers" in the future.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Yea i do need a lid sometime , but the clown didn't acturely jump out of the tank all together there are 2 support bars on the top about 8 inch from the water leval so what i'm guessing happened is that the other clown chased it and it jumped. Poor little guy i felt so bad .


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

12th Aug 2006

:: TANK UPDATE ::​Hey All, 

Well Since my update and have added a few more things into the tank so I thought it was worthy off an update. So here we go again J

Okay so last Thursday after getting so frustrated with my red sea skimmer I decided just to buy a new filter so I went for a TMC V2 400 the only down point to this skimmer is the huge power head that if your using it has a hang on , is it takes up a big space of the tank and is very ugly. But I did well to camouflage it and still keep it skimming.

So Saturday came (didn’t this week go really fast , well it did for me) and I need to get some live food and a little bit of live rock he also said he had some scooter blennies in which is one of the fish I have most wanted. So down I went to the fish shop with credit cards in 1 hand. I got my rocks and food, fish and also a new spray bar. The blennies are doing great I got 3 all together 2 girls and 1 male and they are best of friends they have even found a new cave which to call there own , I have been feeding frozen food to which they love and are swimming around happily.

Also my polyp and toadstool are doing extremely well and my polyps are starting to spread on to neighbouring rocks which I was very happy with. Well I think that is all about this week would love to hear feedback and questions if you have any.

Current water levels:

PH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 5ppm
SG: 1.025

Also attached some pictures so hope you enjoy pictures where taken today:


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

Your tank looks amaaaazing. I wish I could afford/had space to create something like that.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Thanks BP, I know what you mean about space / money as when i first started out in the hobby about 4 years ago I always dreamt of having a Marine tank. But when i first started doing computer design full time I was able to make the money to start up a Marine tank. 

Even when i first started it i didn't know how much money it would take, just setting it up and running it but i wouldn't do any thing different has the tank is my pride and joy.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

23rd Aug 2006

:: TANK UPDATE ::​
23 August 2006 

Hey all, 

Well it has been a busy week with my Marine tank. I have been off this week which allowed me to get a lot down on the tank. We where out in Exeter last weekend, and on the way home we went pass this fish shop which I have always wanted to go to, it was a great shop with loads of finely kept Marine stock some of the fish they had there was stunning also they had a brilliant selection of corals. I didn’t buy much there just some sand and food, I always wanted to change the substrate and thought the time was right now. But I now know where I can go to get some great fish they also import fish and import fish for the National Plymouth Aquarium.

Anyway now lets get back to my tank, over the last week I have been changing the substrate to better suit my tank only a bit at a time so it doesn’t make my readings spike and it didn’t and the change is 100% done and is looking great IMO, my blennies are loving it. I have also found a crab living in my tank which is doing no harm to my tank my guess is that it came on the Yellow toadstool which I added a few months ago.

My next door neighbour who got me into this hobby was getting rid of his 90 gal Marine tank he offered it to me but I really couldn’t accept he was selling most of his corals to a friend of his and was selling his fish to the LFS but I couldn’t let him sell his Maroon clownfish, so I offered to have it hoping to try to pair my one up. So I got my clown today he is a lovely dark maroon colour its nearly black he is slightly bigger than my one but as soon as I put her in my one swam up to it and checked it out. They have been in there for a few hours and are swimming around happily together. So fingers cross they will get along but signs are looking great that they will be best of buds.

Also not sure if I mentioned it in the last post but I have installed a new skimmer as I got really annoyed of the Red Sea Prizm skimmer, I know have a V2 which is working awesome and it doing a much better job than the last one but the downside is that you have to use the huge power head which comes with it and its freaking huge to go in the tank but I have camouflaged it well. 

My water levels are fine:

SG: 1.024
PH: 8.1
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 8ppm
Ammonia: 0 ppm

Hope to have an update soon how the clowns are going but please leave any comments, and enjoy the most recent pictures of the tank below.

Have a nice day!










(my male clown)










(my new female clown , I knw what your thinking she doesn’t look maroon but she is)









(my male blenny dancing for the female)










(new coral)









(tank from left to right)









(whole tank)


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

5th Sept 2006

:: TANK UPDATE ::​Hiya, 

Well just thought I would do a tiny update with some pictures with how the tank is looking, it’s doing very well and seems to look better everyday. I added a biocolor dwarf angelfish in about 2 weeks ago he is doing great and seems to be best friends with my tang. I couldn’t get any good pictures of them as whenever I get the camera out he runs away, so you can just about see him in his house below.
I also added a brittle start but I’m sure you all know as soon as you add it In there you properly will never see it again. 

The water levels are fine readings below:

PH: 8
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 8ppm
SG: 1.024

Told you It was a tiny update. Well enjoy the pictures below please post any questions or comments if you have any.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi, 

I have just used a aquarium calculater and i under valued my tank size a little i always thought it was about 60 gallons IMP but with all the liverock and subtrate found it was 68 gallons IMP which is about (80 gallons US)

Just thought i would share that with you  i was quite surprised.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

14th Sept 2006

:: TANK UPDATE ::​14th September.

Hiya,

Welcome to yet another update, I’m sure you have read pervious updates and can’t be bothered to read the text just scroll down and have a gander at the picture 

Just thought I would do an update as I bought a new toadstool because my other one was flourishing in the tank and I thought it needs some more corals in there I think I have chosen a very nice place for it but it took yonks to get it how I liked it. I also bought a Seio power head from a fellow aquarist on a different forum; I find it is much better than the maxi jets. 

My biggest clownfish looks like its settled right in it found a spot under 1 of my toadstools and its digging out the sand to make like a hole I assume this is it getting ready to spawn so will have to look out for breeding in the near future I hope, My tank and biocolor angel are getting along better then I got imagine they ate there seaweed today in about 2 minutes of me putting it in the tank, they are such pigs.

Water levels are same, I’m starting to get a lot of coralline algae growth around the tank which camouflages the power heads quite nicely. I only could manage one picture this month as It was a quickie but I’m quite pleased with how its looking.

Any comments are encouraged, look forward to the next update, which will prop be soon as I have a trip to Plymouth planned this weekend.









(taken 14th September)


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

6th Oct 2006

:: TANK UPDATE ::​Hiya Team , ( I think that must the cheesyish welcome i have done so far) 

Well September has been along drawn month it seemed to take ages to come towards an end , well it did for me because i get paid on the last Friday of the month and it was one of the longest months i had to wait to get paid but i managed to get through last month and still end of with alot of new stuff for my tank so where to start? 

A fellow reefer I know was shutting down his 2 year old 120 gal reef tank which was very sad as it was a amazing tank and was one of the reasons why i wanted to start saltwater, but some good came out of it I required 2 fish and 2 corals that he very kindly gave to me aswell as some equibment. I received a small regal tang its about 4" so still has a lot of growing to do but I know what your saying I have a 80gal(UK) tank and it needs 100 gallons Min I have taken this into consideration but I was informed that they grow relatively slow so i should be all right for a few years and I will prop get another tank by then. I decided not to quarantine the tang because i have read they don't to good so i took the risk to introduce him to the tank straight away but he is doing really well and is a little pig.

The second fish I got was a Flame hawk fish, I know I took a risk of introducing him with cleaner shimp in the tank but in his old home he use to live happily with shrimps, Like i said he hasn't looked at my shrimp for food so this is really positive aswell i don't think he would eat them because there bigger than he is there huge.

So I'm guessing you want to hear about the corals I got, I received a Pulsing coral which is already growing quickly , I also got 2 x finger corals which all seems to be doing good. Another bit of good news I had was that Crab captured thanks to a very nifty trap i bought. 

As you can see on the pictures below that I have changed the rocks around, I have done this so I can start introducing some more corals to the tank. 

The water levels are fine readings below:

PH: 8
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 8ppm
SG: 1.024

Hope you have enjoyed this update i will be going to Plymouth at the weekend so hopeing i will return with some new corals. Thanks for reading and please enjoy the pictures below.









(Flame Hawk fish)









(regal tang)









(main tank, still not 100% pleased with the position of everyting but i need to give it time to fill out.)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Very nice! Your tank is looking good! I won't rag on you about the tang since I am considering getting a 6"+ Hippo to put in my 75 with my large Yellow Tang & Large Purple Tang!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Well I was talking to the LFS yesterday and they said they would take it when it gets to big. But he is only small so hopefully i won't have to worry about that for a few years and I will prop end up getting a bigger tank then  

But the tang is so active I'm surprised how well he has settled in he's been in there for about 2 weeks and when i put him in he was eating the seaweed straight away. But i cnt get a decent pic of him because he never stops moving, I'm going to have to try to get a better pic of my tank sometime as it looks not so good in that pic i suppose because its bow fronted i cnt take straight on pics. I will prop have some more pics at the weekend going to get some corals 2 moz see what i end up with


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

sweet tank!! it keeps on getting better and better every update!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

WOW! That's a great looking tank. I'm starting up a 55g fresh water right now, but after this one I think my next tank will have to be marine.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

26th Nov 2006

:: TANK UPDATE ::​Hi , 

Well its that time again for another tank update  I haven’t done one for a good few weeks now so quite a lot has happened on the coral side. I have added a few new ones to the tank which I think has really enhanced the tank , and now when I look at the tank its getting near to what I have wanted it to look like from the start but its not there yet. 

The tank has been running pretty smoothly (touch wood) and I hope it keeps running like this. I’m looking at adding in a refugium in the near year after my wallet recovers from all the Christmas pressies I have to buy this month. All the occupants in the tank are doing great, including the blennies which seem to breed every week at dusk which is always greet to watch. The clowns are doing great as well and looking healthy, the shrimps must be full grown now has there getting huge but they are still as naughty as ever jumping and cleaning anything that gets in there way. 

I have also been reading up on fragging which I’m also hoping to start soon I’m going to start with mushrooms first as I love them and there "mint " to be a pretty easy coral to start with , so hopefully if all goes well i will have some new frags to sell in the new year. The Xenia also seem to be doing really well but I know they grow like crazy but I seemed to require some more last month from a friend who was getting rid of some. 

Water levels are good:

Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 5ppm
SG: 1.024

Well hope you have enjoyed this update hopefully i haven't bored you to much but like every update I post pictures of how the tank is looking so please enjoy them, any comments / questions are welcome and i would love to know what your thinking of the update:


















(two tank shots)









(starfish)









(polyp)









(mushroom)


















(male marroon clown)


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I must say, i enjoy every update you put up, so dont get lazy on us!

Beautiful tank buddy!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Bud , Hopefully will be getting a New camera this xmas to take lots more pics with because mine always seem to come out a bit hazy.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

29th Dec 2006

:: TANK UPDATE ::​Hi , 

Long time no update  so I hope everyone had a grand Christmas and hopefully wish they will have a great new year. Its been a good few weeks since my last updates so I I will try to bring you up-to-date on how the tank has progressed. 

At the beginning off December I decided to take the step to had a Hang on Eco-system to my tank , It wasn’t cheap but it was well worth it , I got everything I needed and didn’t have to plumb anything in (so hopefully no floods) It has been running for 3 weeks now and already has a few nice pods growing in there now and the Calerpera has brought my nitrates down to 0 and my corals and fish look much healthier than before. 



















I haven’t added any new stock apart from one toadstool and a mushroom rock , so nothing really new on that front But I have ordered a Mandarin fish and some new corals which should be arriving in about 2 weeks (or sooner) My fish are all eating well and showing great colours. I have made some modifications on some of my maxi jets by cutting the outlet off and boy does it make a difference I don’t think you can see them in the pictures. 

My water levels are fine (reading below):

PH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
SG: 1.024

I also received a new camera for Christmas so hopefully I will be able to take some Great pictures and have been experimenting with the pictures below so I hope you will enjoy them, I hope you have enjoyed this update , I please look out for the next one )









(Main tank shot (unfortunately the toadstools where closed up)









(male clown)









(female clown)









(you looking at me ?)









(scooter blenny)









(cleaner shrimp)









(if you look closely you can see its carrying eggs)


----------

